# PDA thingy



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 5, 2007)

So I decided I want one because it'll come in handy for the nursing program (downloading drug books for pharmacology/clinicals and other useful programs). Any of you have other uses for them besides calendars and word? Suggestions? Helpful "how-this-thingy-works"?


----------



## Gryphonette (Dec 5, 2007)

My husband is on his second Dell PDA because he needs the Windows OS, but I use an inexpensive Palm z22 of which I'm quite fond. ;^)

Contacts, calendar, data bases, and some games is what I mostly use it for. 

First find the program(s) you want to use and let that/those drive which PDA you get.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Gryphonette said:


> My husband is on his second Dell PDA because he needs the Windows OS, but I use an inexpensive Palm z22 of which I'm quite fond. ;^)
> 
> Contacts, calendar, data bases, and some games is what I mostly use it for.
> 
> First find the program(s) you want to use and let that/those drive which PDA you get.



Yeah I found one with Word, email, and w/e's needed to download those programs for the nursing program. Just wondering about some other helpful little things it could be used for.


----------



## JTDyck (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Susan,

I have a Tungsten T|X and it is one of the most useful tools I have, especially when I can't be at my laptop. I use it all the time for reading and studying the Bible, listening to sermons, reading public domain books and documents, alarm clock. It is a handy way to redeem the time when I am caught in traffic or waiting in an office, etc.
OK, sometimes I also play games, but hardly ever.


----------



## Gryphonette (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you have a lot of books you want to keep track of, for instance? I keep a book list on my z22, so I can check to make sure I'm not buying a duplicate.

Big Oven is a neat recipe program, wherein one downloads recipes to the PDA, helping with trips to the grocery store.

There's so _much_ that can be done with a good PDA it's sort of hard to know what to suggest. Have you gone to Handango (a company based in Fort Worth, heheheh) to check out the various programs available?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Listening to sermons, huh? I didn't know you could actually listen to stuff. Cool beans! I like the recipe idear.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't live without my PDA; I take it everywhere. I use for my: Tasks list, names and addresses, listening to sermons / music, watching the odd podcast, reading the bible (in multiple translations etc.), writing papers (whilst in the plane), taking notes in sermons, reading Puritan literature, memorising Greek, Latin, Hebrew words in files, and it goes on. I've found it handy to get a foldable keyboard to go with it. This is really helpful.

I only wish I could take it out on my surfboard as well ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a Treo 700. It does my calendar, syncs wirelessly with my office computer calendar, gives me e-mails as they arrive, allows me to get on the internet (including logging on to Puritan Board from a meeting yesterday and even posting a "thank you"), holds my Greek, Hebrew, and a half dozen English texts of the Bible, contains various commentarties (including Calvin), several theology books (including Grudem), reference works, allows me to read PDF files (including books), gives me an on-the-fly dictionary of all drugs and computes drug interactions for up to 30 drugs simultaneously, and, oh yeah, it is my phone (bluetooth enabled).


----------



## Tirian (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the i-mate JASJAM. Has a full qwerty keyboard running windows & the usual apps (word, excel etc). It can also function as a wireless modem meaning that I can connect my laptop to the 3G network here in Australia and get internet while I am on the train. Theat doesnt come cheap though - $AUD1200 upfront and about $AUD150 a month in access/usage fees. Basically my work pays for it (I couldn't afford to!!)

Matt


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey, you going into nursing?



Get Epocrates (epocrates.com) and download it onto a PDA, it has all the drug info and updates can update your medbooks in minutes. I am going to use it out here to carry village to village because all those thick books are too ponderous to carry,


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 6, 2007)

My iPod Touch has *almost* replaced my Tungsten E2. It plays better with the Mac OSX calendar and address book than the Palm. The link with iTunes makes it great for podcasts such as Sproul and White Horse Inn, and sermons with lots of room to spare. (This alone would exceed the capacity of the Palm.)

One of the Palm programs the iPod has not replaced is BibleReader. This provides a number of Bible versions (ASV, ESV, KJV, and NKJV on mine) with bookmarks. When the pastor gets up to read some scripture, out comes the Palm with the passage ready to read while listening to it.


----------

